# i can't breathe....



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

Billy is having THE WORST gas ever--- not sure why as he ate his normal stuff and his glands seem fine-- is there anything (apart from a gas mask) which anyone can suggest to help with this-- the hubby and I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Mary, I'm so sorry you are experiencing this. Send a PM to Poornima - she's got some great pills she gives to her two.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

My neice gives her pet Beano for the gas. Said the vet recommended it and it works.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mary, Did Grandmom feed him kielbasa today???? Maybe it was just being nervous from the day, with Molly at the groomers and all?? I know that when my guys get nervous, they sometimes get gas.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lisa, the little pills do work great, don't they? :biggrin1: 

I use homeopathic medicine for myself and my furkids. If you need the info, please PM me.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Mary, Did Grandmom feed him kielbasa today???? .


HEY! ound:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Gas ex helps Lilly when she eats somethings she isn't suppose to. Then I leave her in the room with my son ound:ound: he is 13 and finds is so funny. uke:uke:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I gotta' tell you:

for such a little guy, Billy can clear out the house! ound:

And sometimes, he cuddles up, looks at you with that beautiful little face, and those soulful eyes, and let's 'er rip! Even MOLLY gives him a disgusted look when she gets up to move! ound:ound:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL! Sorry, but I never expected to hear a Hav clearing out a room with his/her gas. I hope you get some medicine for that gassy belly!


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions-- will try something soon and TRUST me...he can clear the place out-- for such a little guy, he's got a stinky butt!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*stinky butt and big barks*

Well there are times I think Riki is a dalmation...when he barks at the door and when he has eaten a treat that he hasn't had before. how do you spell stinky?

Maybe they are small dogs, but they don't know that!
Linda


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Is this a hav trait? I was  shocked the first time Ollie had gas!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Shelly, I don't think so... Kubrick has only ever had gas once. Mary, I hope you find something to help with Billy's gas!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What is this, contagious or something? Vinny just let out one that made my DH clear the couch. lmao.
Carole


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Aren't Tums suppose to be for gas?? I've heard people says they give their hav's tums for tear stain. I wonder if that would help?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, I think Tums are for tummy aches, not gas.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> What is this, contagious or something? Vinny just let out one that made my DH clear the couch. lmao.
> Carole


I am sorry I have passed the gas to the west coast-- he seems to be ok this morning...so hopefully it was just a passing thing!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

maryvee said:


> Billy is having THE WORST gas ever--- not sure why as he ate his normal stuff and his glands seem fine-- is there anything (apart from a gas mask) which anyone can suggest to help with this-- the hubby and I would greatly appreciate it!


What are you feeding him? Perhaps it's a reaction to the food.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Glad it's better!
I take tums for heartburn.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan sometimes lets them loose!!
We are all still astonished at how smelly they are!!
He loves scrambled eggs,but we only give them once a week,cuz we know what's gonna happen after he eats them all up!!


----------

